# Does Anyone Here Use a Fiber Product Regularly for Any Reason?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2015)

Although this isn't a very pleasant topic, it's a fact that many people, especially seniors use some type of fiber product for various issues.  For the past few years, I've been using the Walmart version of Metamucil almost on a daily basis.

I've had some issues with hemorrhoids (bleeding) in the past, and have had a couple of IRC (infrared coagulation) treatments that were not very effective (and painful), so I didn't continue them.  I found that using an insoluble fiber like Metamucil or Psyllium Husk helps with softening the stool and basically eliminated any discomfort or bleeding I was having.

Does anyone use something like this on a regular basis as a laxative or stool softener?


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 15, 2015)

The best thing to take is Probiotics SeaBreeze.  Or good old dependable prunes


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2015)

I do eat yogurt everyday and take probiotics sometimes.  I don't use it for constipation, like prunes, just use it as a stool softener really, to make elimination more smooth.  I don't really have issues with constipation.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

I've been taking this fiber product for a couple of years with good results.

http://www.amazon.com/Yerba-Prima-F...8&qid=1426479543&sr=1-20&keywords=yerba+prima

I mix mine in a shake and don't even notice its presence.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2015)

That looks like a good product Josiah, as it has both soluble and insoluble fiber.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Never need it. High fibre diet.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 16, 2015)

Not usually any problems in that department - but find that oatmeal for breakfast (or bedtime snack) seems to facilitate the process quite well.


----------



## Debby (Mar 16, 2015)

Eat more beans, legumes, fruit and veggies and you won't need products like that.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2015)

Rice cakes work very well for me. Love them.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2015)

There are certain conditions which mean that not everyone can tolerate a high fibre diet... I know this from personal experience..so it's not as simple to advise everyone to just consume High fibre and the problem will resolve itself.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2015)

I tried a couple of Fiber One bars years ago at work, not because I was constipated, just because I thought it was an easy way to get more fiber in my diet.  They had a very negative effect on me, I will never use any high fiber food snacks again.  I don't eat a lot of fruits and vegetables, and I never have although I know I should.  I don't take the psyllium husks for constipation, I purely take them to help with a softer consistency, that's all.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't think one normally needs to be on a very high fiber diet, that's up to the individual, but if someone's diet is very low in fiber, or if they consume lots of meat and carbs which tend to plug up the system (again depends on the individual), they might need a bit of help.  Unless someone has a specific condition, in which case they should be under the care of a doctor for it anyway), most people find increasing fiber helpful.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 16, 2015)

Apparently my every day diet is doing the job. I can't even remember the last time I needed a laxative.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2015)

Somebody at work was rushed to the hospital with Diverticulitis and his doctor put him on Metamucil daily.  He complained he didn't like the taste, but I told him that the condition was serious and he should just think of it as Tang.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 16, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Somebody at work was rushed to the hospital with Diverticulitis and his doctor put him on Metamucil daily.  He complained he didn't like the taste, but I told him that the condition was serious and he should just think of it as Tang.



Yes, I have Diverticulitis and thats what my dr told me...I mix it with juice


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2015)

Hope it's under control Jackie, that's scary stuff!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Debby said:


> Eat more beans, legumes, fruit and veggies and you won't need products like that.



And porridge/oatmeal.  And exercise helps as well, as does drinking enough fluid.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 16, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Somebody at work was rushed to the hospital with Diverticulitis and his doctor put him on Metamucil daily.  He complained he didn't like the taste, but I told him that the condition was serious and he should just think of it as Tang.




My doc wanted me to use that for a while, I started using the one you use in it's place to save $$.  I rarely use it any more.  I do occasionally consume some probiotic capsules as suggested by doc, I have low tolerance for dairy, so, though I love yogurt and other milk products, I opt for the pill form when I do bother to take anything.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 16, 2015)

I just remembered one more thing about this subject..... seems the bread I've been getting lately (multi-grain with fiber) contains flax seeds, which I find pretty effective for regularity.  You can get flax seeds at the grocery store or health food store and grind them up to sprinkle on cereal or yogurt.  They are very good for you (Omega) and good for digestion too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I just remembered one more thing about this subject..... seems the bread I've been getting lately (multi-grain with fiber) contains flax seeds, which I find pretty effective for regularity.  You can get flax seeds at the grocery store or health food store and grind them up to sprinkle on cereal or yogurt.  They are very good for you (Omega) and good for digestion too.



I use my bread machine to make bread for my husband as he eats two thick pieces of toast every morning.  I don't eat it often as it's high in calories.  But the ingredients are a wheat/rye/barley flour and I add sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, sesame seeds and linseeds.  You could set your clock by my hubby's regularity.  Not crediting just the bread as he eats lots of veg and fruit as well.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I use my bread machine to make bread for my husband as he eats two thick pieces of toast every morning.  I don't eat it often as it's high in calories.  But the ingredients are a wheat/rye/barley flour and I add sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, sesame seeds and linseeds.  You could set your clock by my hubby's regularity.  Not crediting just the bread as he eats lots of veg and fruit as well.



Sounds delicious good for you for making bread - I have a bread machine, but am not in habit of using it very often. Must stock up on ingredients. Linseeds and flaxseeds are one and the same plant I believe and do the same thing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Sounds delicious good for you for making bread - I have a bread machine, but am not in habit of using it very often. Must stock up on ingredients. Linseeds and flaxseeds are one and the same plant I believe and do the same thing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15909



It's really delicious bread.  Takes about 5 minutes to put the ingredients in.  Push buttons.  Then 5 hours later - bread.  This one is heavy so it's best as toast.  Although our Ugandan daughter eats it untoasted with peanut butter and set honey on it.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 16, 2015)

There's nothing like fresh homemade bread.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Cookie said:


> There's nothing like fresh homemade bread.



And the whole house smells like it!  Mmm...  I'm usually good and buy myself some seeded whole grain that is smaller slices so less calories.  But I could probably eat half a loaf of the stuff I bake!  Just made one today and the house still smells like bread.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 8, 2021)

This book about the importance of fiber in our diet is on sale today on Amazon. It is usually $27, but the ebook is only $1.99 right now. It explains everything we might want to know about the different types of fiber, our gut bacteria, and how it all relates to our health.  Apparently, not only gut diseases like GERD, IBS, and Crohn’s Disease are caused by the buildup of the wrong kind of gut bacteria; but also ones like auto-immune diseases, and even depression.
Here is the link for the ebook:
https://smile.amazon.com/Fiber-Fueled-Plant-Based-Optimizing-Microbiome-ebook


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 8, 2021)

I don't need to. I get enough fiber in the foods I eat.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> This book about the importance of fiber in our diet is on sale today on Amazon. It is usually $27, but the ebook is only $1.99 right now. It explains everything we might want to know about the different types of fiber, our gut bacteria, and how it all relates to our health.  Apparently, not only gut diseases like GERD, IBS, and Crohn’s Disease are caused by the buildup of the wrong kind of gut bacteria; but also ones like auto-immune diseases, and even depression.
> Here is the link for the ebook:
> https://smile.amazon.com/Fiber-Fueled-Plant-Based-Optimizing-Microbiome-ebook
> 
> View attachment 182849


That link isn't working for me *Yvonne...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> That link isn't working for me *Yvonne...


It might not work for you because it is a link for Amazon US, @hollydolly . I do not know if the book is only on sale here or if it would be on sale in other countries.
The best way to find it is to go to your Amazon/Kindle page, and then do a search for the name of the book, and it should bring it up for you, and also tell you if it is on sale in the UK, too. 

No matter what kind of a diet a person eats, this book has some great information about how our digestive system works, what gut microbes we need, and which ones we do not want in there, and how to feed the good ones and starve the bad ones. He really explains things in a way that makes everything understandable, too. 
Anyone who has digestive/stomach problems will want to read this book !


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 8, 2021)

Ameriscot said:


> Never need it. High fibre diet.


Everyday I have eaten an apple, a pear, a banana, a nectarine and an easy peel orange like a satsuma. Add to that our fresh veg diet, we do eat meat but we balance what we eat. Fish twice a week, usually something like trout with almonds, sweetcorn and rice. Salad once a week and what is cooked is rarely fried.

We don't eat much processed foods like bread (my wife has a wheat allergy) cheese, bacon, sausages. We never have a fast food meal and neither of us have ever had any issues, if you get my drift.


----------



## win231 (Sep 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> There are certain conditions which mean that not everyone can tolerate a high fibre diet... I know this from personal experience..so it's not as simple to advise everyone to just consume High fibre and the problem will resolve itself.


I'm not disagreeing; just curious.
Most psyllium products have 4 gms insoluble fiber & 4 gms soluble fiber.  Most fruits & vegetables have 4 gms fiber/serving.  What would be the difference between eating 2-3 servings of fruits,  vegetables, beans/day & drinking psyllium?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm not disagreeing; just curious.
> Most psyllium products have 4 gms insoluble fiber & 4 gms soluble fiber.  Most fruits & vegetables have 4 gms fiber/serving.  What would be the difference between eating 2-3 servings of fruits,  vegetables, beans/day & drinking psyllium?


I honestly wouldn't have a clue tbh


----------



## caramel (Sep 8, 2021)

I took Metamucil for several years when I was younger thinking that it would help keep my heart healthier longer.  

Now I take magnesium.  I don't have regularity problems but I've read that magnesium helps a lot of people with that.  It has several functions for me.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 8, 2021)

Have been a Metamucil user for several years......It does exactly what i need to do.......psyllium fibre is a good ingredient for me.
I do have a daily intake of fruits, veggies, and fibre foods.
To get down to the nastys.....it helps keep things stuck together.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 8, 2021)

Debby said:


> Eat more beans, legumes, fruit and veggies and you won't need products like that.


That is very true......but some, and myself need something extra. 
I'm a strong believer of Metamucil.....works for me.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 14, 2021)

I’ve suffered with elimination issues my whole life. I eat an abundance of fruits and vegetables every day, and probiotics every day in the form of supplements and yogurt. Did not solve my problem.  I’ve tried Metamucil and other psyllium fiber products, and a high fiber diet as well and all that did was give me a lot of gas. 

For the past couple of years now I’ve added to my many regular supplements a digestive product for colon health, a stool softer in the am and two magnesium capsules in the pm. I am more or less regular on this regimen foe the first time in my life.


----------



## gamboolman (Sep 14, 2021)

Before retirement this year when we lived overseas in West Africa - we had to be real careful of fresh vegetables due to Cholera, Hepatitis, etc.,  and just getting real sick.  The same or even more so for the meat as Bush Meat and Mystery Meat would sometimes result in pretty bad food illness....

ms gamboolgal is a helluva good cook.  As others have said - the right kinds of foods, lots of water and some exercise works good in keeping the plumbing working.

Now that we are home to Texas - I am making up for for the lack of  fresh vegetables and salads !  I love her meals of vegetables along with some of her Cornbread, Yard Bird (chicken) and Cube Steak, etc.

She just made a big pot of beans and she usually puts in a big ole ham bone and meat in the beans.  Then it's time for Beans and Rice along with lots of fresh Onion, sliced tomatoes, Serrano Peppers and to cool things down a gallon or so of her fresh brew unsweet tea....

ms gamboolgal makes me and us - a sandwich baggie of "Rabbit Food"  with cut up Celery, Carrots, Radishes and Bell Peppers. It is lots of fiber.  I eat a bag a day.  It is filling and helps on the weight loss efforts also....Crunch, crunch, crunch...

I also eat lots of raw Jalepeno's and Serrano peppers, onions, tomatoes and salads.  We use Tabasco and Red and Green Hot Sauces a good bit on our food.

She also makes me a bag of Walnuts, Pecans, Almonds, and other squirrel food.  Eat one a day.

I don't know but it seems that the spicy foods and peppers help to move things along.

I drink lots of water and near to a gallon a day of unsweet homemade brew Iced Tea.

I also like the Plain Whole Milk Yogurt. 

Getting out for a daily walk "constitutional" helps alot also.

This thread is making me hungry !


----------

